# Mint '87 urquattro and 90Q "urquattro" project - pics



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

OK, here goes.
This is a co-member of PerL and me in VW-Audi Club Norwegen, first
off he did up his 87 urquattro, which is one of only 3 cars sold from
Audi salesmen. The rest of the cars here are imported, mostly from
Germany and central-Europe.
Note the white interior of the car, haven't seen that on many urs.
Also, the Sport quattro is the one that PerL drove, pic shown
elsewhere on this forum. Engine tweaked a bit to 230~240hp on
original K-jetronic.








































After doing up this car, the owner decided to make a "fun car", so he
made urquattro flares on a regular Audi 90 quattro, and added an
turboengine. Not sure about his power output on it nowadays, but I
think it is somewhere near 360hp - going bigger...


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

wow, really nice cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

_*O M G!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (eurowner)*

AWESOME


----------



## veedubinwhatever (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

too dope.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (veedubinwhatever)*

That is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

plenty more pics IF people are interessed...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

BRRING IT ON!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*









First up, the 90 "ur" car.
































































































































Okay, varying quality on pics, sorry for that one. The owner himself who
took these pictures.
Also PLEASE note that BLACK background car, anyone who notices which
it is??


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Mint '87 urquattro and 90Q "urquattro" project - pics (WAUOla)*









I belive a moist towelette is in order.
Some people dream of Lambos and f40's. I dream about Ur hybrids with 20V's.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Audi urquattro*

and then some more of the red hotness
















Such a CLEAN and PERFECT enginebay!!
























Haven't seen this on many quattros, but it was originally delivered
with the white leather interior








































Now this is what it STARTED OUT AS! As you lot can see, don't give
up on these gems! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Dual Tornado rot and white Ronals - does it get more porn??









































So THERE YOU ARE! Hope you guys have injoyed this thread!


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Audi urquattro (WAUOla)*

Sweet cars!!!! I love the look of the urquattro, and it's so nice to see people taking care of these - they are afterall automotive history


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi urquattro (Orjan)*








Breathtaking pics and i just don't have any words for the cars... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congratulations and my best wishes in the future to their owners!


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Mint '87 urquattro and 90Q "urquattro" project - pics (WAUOla)*

Awesome cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Mint '87 urquattro and 90Q "urquattro" project - pics (vwmk1gti)*

those cars suck, so you should just give them to me


----------



## VW FREAK (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: Mint '87 urquattro and 90Q "urquattro" project - pics (glibobbo21)*

that 90 is HAWT!!! I need flare on mine now.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi urquattro (Orjan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orjan* »_Sweet cars!!!! I love the look of the urquattro, and it's so nice to see people taking care of these - they are afterall automotive history









The red urq is a special piece of Norwegian Audi history as well. The official importer sold only 3 of these cars brand new, this red beauty is the last of those three. As Ola mentioned, it was originally made with the rare white leather interior. The seats in this car are not reupholstered, they are only cleaned and re-colored. The price of this urquattro, when new, was almost 2.5 times the price of my Coupe quattro, both his and my car were sold around the same time, fall of '86.


----------

